# Their very first lp release was LIVE



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Can you think of any?
(Can't be many of 'em, Jimmehs.)


YARDBIRDS - FIVE LIVE YARDBIRDS ('64)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Why would that be of any importance? 

Their first album had two sides...

Their first album was 33 rpm...

And the vinyl was black.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Before Multitrack just about everything was recorded "live"


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The first MC5 album and the first Jane's Addiction album.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Badger - _One Live Badger_


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I read the very first LP release.

Apparently it was Mendelssohn´s Violin Concerto in E Minor with soloist Nathan Milstein, and Bruno Walter conducting the Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of New York


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Can you think of any?


Official or Bootleg?

I seem to recall that the first Sex Pistols album was a live bootleg.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Metairie Road said:


> Can you think of any?
> 
> Official or Bootleg?
> 
> I seem to recall that the first Sex Pistols album was a live bootleg.


I dont think bootlegs can count. I mean how many copies have to be given to friends before it counts?

Bakc in the 70's record companies used the 'live bootleg' status to promote thier acts to Radio stations before their first official release. Nils Lofgren's Back it up on A&M created quite a buzz as did one from Tom Petty. Pressed up to look like a cheap knockoffs, they had "Not for resale" on the covers.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What constitutes a first album?

What constitutes live?

Johnny Winter's Progressive Blues Experiment album was recorded live but there was no audience[/URL], and it was recorded for self promotion prior to his first Columbia release under a major contract, then was released by his promoter right after the first Columbia release causing confusion and reducing sales of the Columbia release. But is is recorded live, and not in a studio, but an empty building.

The story.

Sound clips.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2018)

Tricky things, words. Starless and Bible Black, by King Crimson is mostly a live album (the sort of live that involves an audience). But it was edited to remove any trace of it being live, creating, in effect, a studio album.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_John Mayall plays John Mayall_ (1965).


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

dogen said:


> Tricky things, words. Starless and Bible Black, by King Crimson is mostly a live album (the sort of live that involves an audience). But it was edited to remove any trace of it being live, creating, in effect, a studio album.


The same is true of the Grateful Dead's "Anthem Of The Sun" album. It wasn't their first though.


----------

